# High Pointe Microwave Problem



## titanizer

Yesterday, I went to the storage facility to plug the camper in to charge the battery (monthly). When I went inside, I noticed the microwave didn't have power to it. I checked the fuse panel; breakers were not thrown; fuses were all OK. Checked the GFI plugs; all were OK. Everything else in the camper worked well. We used the microwave this summer and it worked fine. Anyone with suggestions? Is there a fuse in the back of the microwave or elsewhere that might need replacing. 900W high pointe microwave w/turntable in '08 Outback 210RS.


----------



## Joe/GA

I don't know about that particular model, but I've been into quite a lot of microwaves and they all have a fuse located inside. Usually on the left side near the circuit board. Don't try to operate it without the cover unless you know what you are doing!
BTW, have you tried plugging something else into that receptical? I would do that and make sure you have power to the microwave before opening it up.


----------



## titanizer

Thanks Jo; I'll give it a try.


----------



## TeamCyBo

titanizer said:


> Thanks Jo; I'll give it a try.


We just got back from a camping trip this week and while we were setting up and pluging in we noticed the same thing. The microwave had no power. The lights and all were on. We checked the inside breakers and all only to find everything working. I found the outside plug to also be dead. So I tried something. I switched off the battery connection and evrything went dead. What I was seeing was everything that could run on 12v was on. I then checked the CG breaker to find it bad. As luck would have it the box had another 30 amp socket. Switched it over and all is well. This may not be your situation but is worth looking into. Good luck.


----------

